# Family Room furniture challenge



## willeaton (Sep 4, 2020)

We have a Family Room, about 11 x 15 here in Florida. We have a leather couch and 2 leather chairs. We are looking to replace one and wanted to get a twin to the one we are keeping (Bernhardt Warner). However, they don't make this chair anymore. Is there any way to track stores inventory to see if someplace still has this chair? Would you ever have 2 mismatched chairs in the same room? TYIA.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I would, and we do. In our family room we have a brown leather couch, a cream colored leather wing back chair, a small brown leather antique chair, and a red
upholstered chair. It’s an interesting room and everything looks good together.
I was never one for matching sets.
Even in our Living Room I have two chairs that don’t match.
Don’t be afraid to mix things up.


----------



## 1margaret1 (Jul 17, 2020)

My parents love vintage and signature furniture. To please them, I ordered furniture from Signature design by Ashley www.1stopbedrooms.com/brand/signature-design-by-ashley that are perfect for their home interior. You always need to focus on what people prefer.


----------

